# Trolling Rig????



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

OK, got a buddy that is down range and will be coming back home very soon. I am a vertical jig guy and he loves trolling. He told me to buy a rig that he trolls dead cigar minnows with. I have no idea what it is but here is his description:

It pins in the upper part of the nose and there is a rid thing that goes IN the cigar minnows mouth so water don't blow it out (I guess). It IS NOT the wind on trolling rigs. 

Does ANYONE know what he's talking about and if so where in the heck can I get some so I can make his first fishing trip back from the sand box a good one for him....

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Most tackle stores can hook you up. The rig you're talking about has two hook options - a double hook (one unit) and the larger single hook. I prefer the single hook because I think it helps the rig run straighter.

Thank your buddy for his service, and put him on some FISH!

And keep him in beer!


----------



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

Im thinking he is referring to a Duster rig

The "there is a rid thing that goes in the cigar minnows mouth so water dont blow it out" part makes me think duster perhaps


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Look at the Pin Rig in this link.
http://www.onthewater.com/three-ballyhoo-rigs-every-offshore-fisherman-know/


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> Most tackle stores can hook you up. The rig you're talking about has two hook options - a double hook (one unit) and the larger single hook. I prefer the single hook because I think it helps the rig run straighter.
> 
> Thank your buddy for his service, and put him on some FISH!
> 
> And keep him in beer!


 yea he did say something about single and double hook system.. I've looked and asked everywhere. Can you point me in a direction that has some of these. And I will give him the message. He hooked me up many times when I was in (retired in 2009) so you better believe I'll put him on some fish and he will not go more then 10 min. without a beer in his hand. The only flaw is I can not find these damn rigs... It's not a duster, but he said it likes adding a duster to it sometimes and sometimes he just trolls with just the cigar minnow..... Half Hitch does not have this thing Navarre, nor destin. And neither does Bass Pro...... :001_huh:


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Look at the Pin Rig in this link.
> http://www.onthewater.com/three-ballyhoo-rigs-every-offshore-fisherman-know/


 
nope not it


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I could be wrong but this rig sounds like what your friend wants you to get.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's the one I was thinking about, Kim.


----------



## TeamAmerica (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey dude it's called a ballyhoo rig or pin rig, you can get em with skirts or w/o. You could also make it, not hard at all. good luck

https://eyecatcherlures.com/lure/ProductID/46

http://larrysfishingrigs.com/ballyhoo-rigs.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

Kim said:


> I could be wrong but this rig sounds like what your friend wants you to get.


 
yea that's it... where can I get some of these?


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> That's the one I was thinking about, Kim.


 
Where can I get a hold of some of these?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Any bait shop should have them. The last time I remember getting some was in the little bait shop at Hwy 59 and county road 10 in Gulf Shores/Foley. Might as well go in the beer cave next door if you go. :yes:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not 100% certain but I think I picked those up at West Marine a few years back and put them in the rigging bag.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

You tube








and a few more on youtube


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This is all I could find on Fair Waters Tackle, so if the rigs aren't in local stores try them , their site lists a phone number.

http://www.localwombat.com/georgia/bainbridge/1022373-barry-w-walker.html


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bear in mind that fairwaters tackle was purchased by Bomber a few years back. They still sell some of fairwaters products but a good bit of their pre made rigs and hook sets are no longer produced. There are other companies that sell these types of rigs though and we actually carry some of these rigs at our store in OB. I'm sure there are some local shops that can order them for you in your area.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Which ones do you carry at Sam's Chris? Who is the manufacturer these days?

Freedom guy, if what Chris has isn't exactly what you need I can probably hook you up with a couple to get you and your buddy on the water with his favorite rig.


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

*Please*



Kim said:


> Which ones do you carry at Sam's Chris? Who is the manufacturer these days?
> 
> Freedom guy, if what Chris has isn't exactly what you need I can probably hook you up with a couple to get you and your buddy on the water with his favorite rig.


 I can't find this anywhere in the USA. If anyone knows where I can buy/order some let me know please. I probably am making a bigger deal about this then needed, but I know he'd go through the trouble for me as well. He and I deployed many times together and this is his last deployment before he too retires... so what ever I can do I WILL. Kim, if you can part with a few I will of course pay for everything and then some. If you have any to spare new or used let me know and I'll PM you my address... Thanks everyone for your help on this...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Call Sam's and ask if they have the bait rigs (251)981-4245 if no go try Fair Waters Tackle at (229)243-1864. If you can't find any shoot me a PM. Ben is coming over next week to spool up some reels and he lives in Navarre, I'm sure you could meet him on his way home and he can hand off the bait rigs.


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

Kim said:


> Call Sam's and ask if they have the bait rigs (251)981-4245 if no go try Fair Waters Tackle at (229)243-1864. If you can't find any shoot me a PM. Ben is coming over next week to spool up some reels and he lives in Navarre, I'm sure you could meet him on his way home and he can hand off the bait rigs.


 Rgr, will do...


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

*Rig*

Same rig but made by a diff. company...


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

Is this what you're looking for? Made by Predapro. It seems like a good idea. They're on eBay.


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

No, but I do believe I've never seen that before... where do you get those and what are they called?

I posted earlier what I was needing. found it,, just a diff. name.


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sorry, I just skimmed the 3 pages. I've seen them for sale on eBay, but never in real life. Seems like a good solution to keep cigs straight and maybe give them a swimming action. $17.25 and I guess you're on your own to rig a hook.


----------

